# Magic Vs Suzi Quatros Porsche 1973 Carrera 2.7



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Yes this Suzi Quatro:

http://www.suziquatro.com/

Its now owned by my customer who purchased it from her about 1 year ago and has had it fully restored to its former glory :thumb:

The car came in for a correction detail after a re-spray not long ago but was showing signs of light swirls and holograms.
The car has been totally stripped to a bare shell and re-built only using original equiptment and the 2 front ball lights were sourced from America as the owner liked them.
The engine has had every nut and bolt removed and rebuilt.
Every part of this car is fully restored to factory and now has less than 1500k on the engine.
I am also told that there are only 4 of these exact models left on the road :doublesho

I will let the pics do the talking but if you do have any specific questions then please feel free to ask :thumb:

Enjoy:


































































































































































































































































































































































































Robbie


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

simply stunning!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great finish


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Great reflection shots! :thumb:
Cannot believe it is 36 years old, awesome.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

UBRWGN said:


> Great reflection shots! :thumb:
> Cannot believe it is 36 years old, awesome.


:argie: It has had some real money spent on it. :thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

fantastic work Robbie, much more character than the new ones.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

That really is lovely! Stunning finish as well - A real time warp restoration that looks like its been so worthwhile. I bet the owner is delighted :thumb:


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Great job, i saw that car the other day, it was parked in Devil Gate Drive!!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Stunning car, the engine had recently had a full nut & bolt restoration by Autofarm Porsche which cost into five figures! :doublesho


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mmmm, beautiful classic looking lovely in the afters


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Since listening to Suzi's recent radio shows on the Beeb I have become a bit of a fan, now knowing she drove this beautiful car she has gone even further up in my estimation, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Cracking job Robbie love the old porkers nice afters shots tooooo:thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great job mate


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

S500 said:


> Since listening to Suzi's recent radio shows on the Beeb I have become a bit of a fan, now knowing she drove this beautiful car she has gone even further up in my estimation, thanks for sharing.


Your welcome :thumb:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

thats the shizz!! top job!:thumb:

like the snap on mirror, i've got one of them...on my bedroom ceiling...:tumbleweed:

stu.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

StuaR32t said:


> thats the shizz!! top job!:thumb:
> 
> like the snap on mirror, i've got one of them...on my bedroom ceiling...:tumbleweed:
> 
> stu.


:lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

awesome! great reflections!


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

That is lovely Robbie. Superb work.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Great job on the Porsche there Robbie.

Keep 'em coming mate :thumb:


----------



## Nofastyerlast (Dec 2, 2008)

such a beautiful timeless shape the 911, even without the wide arches and big wheels of the modern version. Lovely finish to the paintwork now.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

My kinda car!! :argie::argie::argie: Fantastic work there Robbie :thumb: Superb gloss and wetness to the paint!! 

Great models these as they share the engine and running gear with the iconic earlier '73 Carrera RS - but compare the price of buying this later impact bumper model with an RS  makes them something of a bargain, comparatively speaking, of course


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

stunning,love the original radio


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice work Robbie. :thumb:

It's in the Can (the Can) sorry could not resist


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Viper said:


> My kinda car!! :argie::argie::argie: Fantastic work there Robbie :thumb: Superb gloss and wetness to the paint!!
> 
> Great models these as they share the engine and running gear with the iconic earlier '73 Carrera RS - but compare the price of buying this later impact bumper model with an RS  makes them something of a bargain, comparatively speaking, of course


I thought you would like this :thumb:


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 6, 2009)

Man alive how did I miss this one ? That is simply stunning, rejuvenated an old classic. 

Top work again Robbie.


----------



## JCooch (Feb 11, 2009)

B e a utiful!


----------



## evefreek (Sep 13, 2009)

Not a Porsche fan myself... 

but that does look stunning, both the car and the work you have done.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

wow one clean car, top job :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Love the way the rear wings curves on 911's really show some amazing reflections and in black it just has to be the best colour ... Love the early 911's 

got a early 1964 2.0 race car in black I need to really get round to doing that...

SN an RM, whats your thoughts on SN please

Have been looking at crystal noir.. Have you ever used it Robbie and if so comments would be good please...

Stunning work..11/10 :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Quick bump for Viper.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Absolutely stunning :argie: One of the best looking models IMO


----------



## gtijit (Mar 23, 2009)

Always like a bit it old skool


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Super work there :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice work on a car that was born to be a classic


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Fantastic car, and a nice work :thumb:

I thought the 2.7 with impact bumpers were from 1974 though???

'73's had a very different front end and smaller spotlights in the chrome vents next to the indicators.


----------



## TTrich (Oct 17, 2009)

Beautiful,... expect for those additional headlamps, really ruins it for me unfortunately. Great looking car though.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

wookey said:


> Fantastic car, and a nice work :thumb:
> 
> I thought the 2.7 with impact bumpers were from 1974 though???
> 
> '73's had a very different front end and smaller spotlights in the chrome vents next to the indicators.


They did. The '74 onwards 2.7s had impact bumpers (US safety legislation influenced this as Porsche branched out into the American market) and were consequently a little heavier, but the 2.7 mechanically injected engine and all the important mechanicals were the same as the '73 RS. My cousin had one of these post '74 2.7s and was the first 911 I ever rode in when I was only a nipper.

Be so funny if she owned a certain 4wd Audi though


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Now that's what I call a 911. Lovely!


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

That looks fantastic, the icing on the cake after all the other work its had!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

rgDetail said:


> That looks fantastic, the icing on the cake after all the other work its had!


Definatly true, start from the inside out :thumb:


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Supurb


----------

